# March 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2020)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Teen girl portrait, abandoned city" by @Pomo






 2. "Flor De Cacto" by @willard3





 3. "Fox pups" by @MSnowy





 4. "#1 in Milky Way 2 - stacked files" by @SquarePeg





 5. "Mylar Experimental Portrait" by @DanOstergren




 6. "Oh and the sea 
she was angry" by @MSnowy





 7. "Snikers" by @CherylL





 8. "Stephanie- Beauty Portrait" by @DanOstergren





 9. "Mycah- Actress Portrait" by @DanOstergren





10. "Mama Owl" by @davev





11. "Gemsbok in the Namib" by @Granddad





12. "Mesa Arch, a classic that never gets old..." by @Vieri





13. "new mexico sky" by @johngpt





14. "Pillors of destroyed mosque next to Tour Hassan (Arabic: صومعة حسان‎) - Rabat, Morocco" by @phil Marion





15. "Petals and reflections" by @johngpt





16. "Whitetail Horizons" by @Irishwhistler





17. #2 in "King Eider 2017" by @MSnowy





18. "B&W challenge EGGS" by @johngpt





19. "artsy-impressionistic-experimental-photos-thread" by @zulu42


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2020)

Very well done all.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 4, 2020)

Done.


----------



## photo53 (Apr 5, 2020)

Very hard to choose,, each one was very well done.


----------



## PJM (Apr 6, 2020)

Many great choices.  Well done.  Congratulations everyone.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 9, 2020)

Done, and it wasn't easy! Well done to everyone...


----------

